# Oil Free Grouper and Jacks on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Our regular crew finally had an opportunity to get out amoungst em now that they opened up our federal waters. We were like kids on Christmas morning heading out. Granted, it was a new moon but the fish bit real good. We covered a ton of water and I am very happy to report that there was no oil in the water, on the bottom or in the fish we cleaned, you would have never known there was even an oil spill. We began the day by hitting 3 spots trying to catch a few gags and scamp. We were rewarded with 4 scamp to start the day and 2 real nice gags, the biggest of which went 45 lbs. The big grouper was caught by Jason "Big Country", who had never been offshore before, talk about getting spoiled! We then headed to one of our jack spots and managed a limit of quality fish there. I took a break from the wheel and had the unfortunate punishment of catching our biggest jack, 65 lbs. It didn't take long for me to get back to the helm. Finally, we headed out into deeper water to try and top off the box with some snowys and yellowedges. They bit real well also and we ended up with our limit of grouper. All in all, it was a great day and I can't tell you how good it felt just to be back out on the water again! Here are a few pics:

View attachment 10803

Me with the 65 lb jack


View attachment 10804

Big Country with his 45 lb gag


View attachment 10805

Tony Davis (A.K.A. "Trim Tab) with a nice gag


View attachment 10807

Big Country back at the dock


View attachment 10806

Group shot just before cleaning with our largest fish


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

stud gag! good report and congrats to all the anglers...that's the way to putem' in the boat...


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, my back hurts just looking at that AJ. Damn sure a stud Gag too. Way to put em on the fish Jake.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome report as always guys. hope to pull on something like that this weekend.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, I am so happy to be reading and looking at pictures of fish again!! Good on you guys!


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

nice work guys, great looking fish


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pictures!! there's a couple real studs right there:thumbup:....congrat's to all the anglers


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Captain nice work! Sounds like a hell of a day. I bet every other drop had the rod bent and drag pulling. Good pics too! Haring for sharing, hope to have a similar report after Saturday.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job Capt. Congrats to "BIGcountry" for getting the BIG gag.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Good job Capt. Congrats to "BIGcountry" for getting the BIG gag.


x2. thats a jolly whopper!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Jake, you guys are no doubt the best! Jason(BigCountry) went from sitting on the back porch to sitting on the back deck whackin groupas! Find James!:notworthy:


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Capt. Jake and crew,great haul over all with a mongo gag in the middle.Some nice snowies and enough AJ's to feed an army.Thanks for the post and pictures.It's going to be hard to sleep after seeing your post.See you out there. Gene


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

that is a beast. must have been some sore muscles after that trip. thanks for the post.


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome catch, I heard about it and glad you posted the pictures.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. As I mentioned before, it was just great to be back out there again doing what we all love. Things felt halfway normal again for the first time since April 22nd. I can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang Jake thats just a grouper smack down right there. That is one heck of a nice Gag.

Rob


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Jake!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats a very nice haul guy,s congrats on the copper belly!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are some quality fish for sure!!!! Great job!!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

nice work jake! hopefully one day I will put all my gag's on those hooks one day!!!

derek


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

NICE pictures, that is a very impressive family of grouper you got there!! lol...You will have a nice fish fry...


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Jake heck of a trip..Congrats..best news I've heard of summer..hope we can hook up in the spring this year! My gang of old farts all say Hey!


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice catch guys!!! Looks like ya'll know how to put a beating on um !!!!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

That will teach you to leave the wheel!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding Jake.


----------

